# 1985 Zephyr



## marching_out (Jul 8, 2020)

So this was one I picked up at an online auction a few months back. After I found out the age and the fact the frame was chrome (under the spray paint) I started in on it. The frame cleaned up pretty well. The decals were really time consuming. The crank was bent but I had another the exact length. The chrome is shot on several parts but I'm going to try to clean them up the best I can. I've got several new parts on the way. I'll post more picts as I progress.


----------



## marching_out (Aug 10, 2020)

Finally got some time to finish this off. Pretty pleased with the outcome. Basically everything in blue is new plus the chain and seat post. The bars have little to chrome left but I didn't want to drop any more coin on this one. Still need to polish it up one last time.


----------

